# Hyatt Maui



## Kal (Apr 23, 2014)

I attended the presentation last week and was impressed and surprised.  I will put together a section for my website within the next few weeks after I return from Maui, but in the meantime, here are a few comments:


Prices are now in Phase 1 (of 9 phases) and are not as high as I thought they would be.  Additional units will be released for sale with each new phase. 
Christmas and New Years weeks are the highest price and they sell out quickly. 
The resort will open by January 1, 2015 (or earlier).  Opening date will be confirmed in August. 
There are NO studios or lock-out configurations 
The units are deeded 
Ownership will be by location grouped in a range of floors (e.g. floors 4-8 will be a grouping) 
Just about 130 units (1, 2 & 3 BRs); all except 8 have full ocean view, where 8 have mountain view. 
If and owner does not want to use their full unit, it will be released to the HVC and that owner would then request a smaller unit, a larger unit, a higher floor or a different week.  Their request would be thru the HVC based on first-come availability.  THIS OPENS THE DOOR TO ALL HVC OWNERS TO CONFIRM A RESERVATION.
 So now the guess is how long will it take for a new owner to NOT use the unit/week they originally purchased?


----------



## optimist (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the update!

What about the units that they haven't sold? Will they open those to exchange? Or just rent them?  I have noticed that the have added the resort to their drop down menu, making it look like it is an option


----------



## PamMo (Apr 23, 2014)

The resort is going to be gorgeous. I really like the smaller scale (the resort, not the units), with the ability to use all of the hotel amenities next door. We were given prices from $61K-99K for a 2BR, depending on floor/week. MF's are $2,400/wk. A mid-summer 3BR is $140.5K with MF's over $4K/wk. The least expensive weeks are on the lowest floors, right before Christmas. All 2BR weeks are 2,200 points.


----------



## Kal (Apr 24, 2014)

optimist said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> What about the units that they haven't sold? Will they open those to exchange? Or just rent them? I have noticed that the have added the resort to their drop down menu, making it look like it is an option


 
 The only units that will be available for "exchange" using HRC points will be those not used by HRC owners.  Any unsold inventory are owned by the developer, not the HRC or Hyatt.  Those will be rented for HUGE bucks.

 None of these will ever appear in Interval.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 24, 2014)

It's a gorgeous spot, right next to the Marriott.  I would love to stay there.  

The lanais are huge.  They built the lanais specifically as an additional living area.  I think the Marriott owners are going to envy those lanais.  A little bird told me all about the place and the prices, and I think that's the most important thing in a Maui timeshare, close to the water.  If I bought a timeshare retail, if I felt I could lay down that kind of cash, this one would be it.  

You want to be able to sit on the lanai all day long, if you want, while on Maui, oceanfront.  We spend a lot of time on our lanai at our plain little timeshare on Maui.  We love it.


----------



## Conan (Apr 24, 2014)

PamMo said:


> We were given prices from $61K-99K for a 2BR, depending on floor/week. MF's are $2,400/wk.



I'm thinking that if you buy at $75,000 and sell ten years' later for $35,000 then your ten year out-of-pocket is maybe $25,000 maintenance + $40,000 capital loss = $65,000.  That's about $900/night.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 24, 2014)

If you buy something like that, you are not going to sell it for any price.  It's one of the things you do and never look back.  If your health fails, you are going to have an heir who will appreciate it.  

I know that if I had money just laying around, I would be very tempted to buy one of those oceanfront 2 bedrooms.  You only live once, and I am getting older and know what I like.  I understand why someone would buy.  For me, it's Disney points.


----------



## Kal (Apr 24, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's a gorgeous spot, right next to the Marriott. I would love to stay there.
> 
> The lanais are huge. They built the lanais specifically as an additional living area...


 
 The lanai for a 2 BR unit is 2,000 sq ft.  Hi quality furniture that you could really live on.


----------



## Kal (Apr 24, 2014)

Conan said:


> I'm thinking that if you buy at $75,000 and sell ten years' later for $35,000 then your ten year out-of-pocket is maybe $25,000 maintenance + $40,000 capital loss = $65,000. That's about $900/night.


 
 Nice analysis.  Can we create a model where buying a unit makes sense?  What about using the unit EOY or every 3rd year and renting it the other years?  The Hyatt hotel next door gets at least $350/nite + 13% tax just for a simple hotel room.

 I'll provide the full price sheets next week IF I ever leave Maui. Right now I'm at Kapalua surviving on beverages at Merriman's and Leilani's.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 24, 2014)

Kal said:


> NRight now I'm at Kapalua surviving on beverages at Merriman's and Leilani's.



Boy, life is rough!  :rofl:
Enjoy your vacation


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 24, 2014)

I am almost 60, so if I live to 93 like my grandma, maybe I can justify the numbers somehow.  I could always justify it as, "I am spending my kids' inheritance."  The kids would have to know that the value in the timeshare is in using it and letting the grandkids have it later.  

I would love to own at the Hyatt. 

Another way to justify a timeshare like this is in treating it like a car.  Buy a new car, take great care of it for 20 years, maintain the thing well, and it's like money in the bank.  I have a Toyota Avalon that is 11 years old.  I will have it for 9 years more, at least.......

so because I am not buying a new car every 5 years, please, please, Rick, can I buy the Hyatt?  Sounds reasonable to me.  

The location is spectacular.  And Rick and I love to watch the ocean from a lanai.  You have to own Maui to get the view you want.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 24, 2014)

Kal said:


> The lanai for a 2 BR unit is 2,000 sq ft. Hi quality furniture that you could really live on.


Kal, I went in your signature file link and noticed that you have posted an e-brochure of the new tower so you can see it here.

I took pictures too when we took the tour but they are not very good as you cannot stand far enough away to take pictures of the whole structure from the beach. The beach is very narrow this time of the year but several Marriott employees told us that it is different in the summer season.

It is also narrow in front of the Lahaina tower but even less beach at the Hyatt Resort. Every year, when we visit in March, the beach is the widest right in front of the Napili tower where there is a point and then it stays about the same all along until you hit Black Rock.

I did post a thread with new pictures under the Marriott Board that both towers are not in each other's way at all view-wise. This was a concern for the Marriott owners who bought ocean view but even the garden view condos kept their ocean view that they had before.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 25, 2014)

*The Bellagio of the Pacific?*


----------



## presley (Apr 25, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The lanais are huge.  They built the lanais specifically as an additional living area.  I think the Marriott owners are going to envy those lanais.  A little bird told me all about the place and the prices, and I think that's the most important thing in a Maui timeshare, close to the water.  If I bought a timeshare retail, if I felt I could lay down that kind of cash, this one would be it.
> 
> You want to be able to sit on the lanai all day long, if you want, while on Maui, oceanfront.  We spend a lot of time on our lanai at our plain little timeshare on Maui.  We love it.





Kal said:


> The lanai for a 2 BR unit is 2,000 sq ft.  Hi quality furniture that you could really live on.



That's really cool.  We are lanai people.  I'd love to have one that was actual living space like so many of the high end homes have in Hawaii.  If I had the money in my pocket, I wouldn't even think about it. We'd but it.  Since I don't and won't, I'll have to hope that I can exchange in sometime.


----------



## Kal (Apr 25, 2014)

I've got a lot of good pictures that I hope everyone will find interesting.  Next week I will get a round tuit and have them up.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow that is pricey!! I have no doubt these will be amazing units but who can afford these prices.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 27, 2014)

Kal said:


> The lanai for a 2 BR unit is 2,000 sq ft.  Hi quality furniture that you could really live on.



Kal, I've got 2BR floorplan on my lap, and the lanai is no where close to 2,000sf. The dimensions for a 2BR (Unit A) are 1,105sf interior/240sf lanai for a total indoor/outdoor living space of 1,345sf. I really like the fit and finishes, but thought the LR was small. The lanai definitely helps expand the space, and would be the place I'd spend most of my time.

I agree with Emmy that the beach there is really narrow. The waves were washing up under the beach walk last week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 27, 2014)

I think he meant 200 SF.  That makes sense.  It's a huge lanai!  They put furniture out there, including a daybed you could actually sleep on, if you wanted to sleep under the stars.  Sounds heavenly.


----------



## Kal (Apr 27, 2014)

PamMo said:


> Kal, I've got 2BR floorplan on my lap, and the lanai is no where close to 2,000sf...


 
 Yup, 200 SF.  Too many Mai Tai's seem to be directly proportional to the  rate of typos squared!


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 30, 2014)

PamMo said:


> The dimensions for a 2BR (Unit A) are 1,105sf interior/240sf lanai for a total indoor/outdoor living space of 1,345sf. I really like the fit and finishes, but thought the LR was small. The lanai definitely helps expand the space, and would be the place I'd spend most of my time.



The interior space is a little small, maybe 10% of so smaller than units in the Lahaina and Napili towers at the Marriott timeshare next door.  But the lanais do seem to make up for that.


----------

